

A UK furniture farm that grows chairs from scratch - robgibbons
http://www.cnet.com/news/a-uk-furniture-farm-full-grown-grows-chairs-from-scratch-tomorrow-daily-158/

======
kleer001
Maybe one day we'll grow houses.

